# Levels



## MrsBoyle (May 29, 2010)

Last week Dylan was on 3 and a half units of insulin before tea and he slept then he woke up low one night so the nurses put him down to 3 units a night and now he has started to wake up at night on thursday night he was up at 9.30 and his levels were on HI and lastnight he was up for the second time at 9 and his levels was on at 26.6 and the drank to big cup fulls of water and at 1am wet the bed.

So im going to up his insulin on my own without ringing the nurses. 

But is it normal to up and down his insulin ever day.
and if i wanted to change his insulin will i stil get the help from his nurses.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Becca

With a little one like yours who growing very quickly insulin doses change all the time. My son doses change all the time but things will settle. We did not change until we had spoke to the DSN though, but thats up2 you and depending on how supportive you team are. what has the nurse told you when blood sugars are high, esp when Hi are plus 20. we wre advised to ring the hospital ward that Jack was on when he was dx and they advised about a correction of fast acting insulin. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 29, 2010)

Nothing we just  have to wait until his next injection. at half past 2 his bloods were on 22.6


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

Oh dear. What hospital do you go too? Have you joined the list i suggested, there are lots of mums on there with years and year of experiance. 

gem x


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 29, 2010)

Warrington hospital. Ive joined the email but thats all i can find.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

have you posted a few questions? and are you getting loads of emails? x


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

just  checking as when i first joined i didnt join propley. x


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 29, 2010)

i cant see were to post anyhting cant see a forum but im getting lots of e mails. i click one of the links and see what happens


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

if you send me your email addy by private messaging I will get it sorted for you. you will recieve lots of emails though but I wouldnt know what i would have done without that list. Its just email so you email your question to a email addy and all the members get the email and when replying just click reply all. Send me your email and I will get it sorted for you. 

gem x


----------

